# Job Photo Exposed



## daArch

Whenever I see pictures of a "great" job someone did, I think to myself, "so what, it's a picture from far away, it don't show no detail or prep that went into it. This don't prove nuthin to me"

And believe me, I know how easy it is to make a hack job look photographically good. (Don't ask :whistling2

anyway, here's a couple of shots of what many of these finish jobs prolly look like in progress. This was at the resort we stayed in, The Balsams. 

The first picture looks innocent enough:









A guy up on a lift painting a hayloft door. 


but let's take a closer look:










What do we REALLY see? Anyone see primed wood? Do you see how he's holding the brush like a damn club ? How about the brush hose-clamped to the ext pole? (for the eaves - got good control with that one, eh?). How much paint is on the aluminum flashing/drip edge around the frame? Are they opening that screen door and painting the edges or the jamb? (answer is NO) And can you see the quality coverage under the window sill above them?


But yah know, when it is all done, I could step back 100 feet and take a wide angle shot and the appearance would be of a well painted barn.


----------



## ProWallGuy

You forgot the fact that he isn't wearing whites. :jester:


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> You forgot the fact that he isn't wearing whites. :jester:


yah, that too


----------



## tsunamicontract

I dont know though, to me that does not look like someone who is billing them selves as a professional. Are they? Maybe it is "self priming" barn paint. That dude looks kinda old to be doing that though. Is that a real painting contractor? Sometimes old people just like to handyman it up and DIY. Seems like they often find them selves on lifts too.


----------



## daArch

tsunamicontract said:


> I dont know though, to me that does not look like someone who is billing them selves as a professional. Are they? Maybe it is "self priming" barn paint. That dude looks kinda old to be doing that though. Is that a real painting contractor? Sometimes old people just like to handyman it up and DIY. Seems like they often find them selves on lifts too.


No doubt these guys are NOT painting contractors, HOWEVER, they are getting paid, therefore, technically, they are "professionals". I am sure they are part of the maintainance crew for the resort. 

Some suit says "that barn trim needs paint" so they get the paint and slap it on. 

Next week they will be fixing screens or re-pointing chimneys or replacing broken roof tiles. 

And watch it what you say about "old people". He don't look too many years my senior. :jester:


----------



## tsunamicontract

I don't know about age as numbers but that guy looks kind of mangy. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

And watch it what you say about "old people". He don't look too many years my senior. :jester:

At FIRST glance,I thought it WAS you.:blink::laughing:


----------



## CApainter

No harness.


----------



## Tonyg

Here is a house built in 1852. They pretty much gutted the interior but left the doors, floor, and basic design to try to keep as much of the original as possible. I did the interior which was custom finish but they hired at least three "paint contractors" to do the exterior before they brought us in. 

From a distance its just looks like a great old house but I wish I had taken pictures from it up close. They put one, maybe two coats of Duration (owner bought the paint) over top peeling/chipping paint with no prep Its already coming off in clumps. This is one of those jobs that should be in the other thread about fixing someone else's work. They asked about fixing it and I told them the only thing to do was to strip it down to wood and I would not be interested with that much fresh Duration on it - thats after I tripled what I thought it would cost. They had just installed a new black metal roof - take a look at the piece over the bay windows. Not only is the paint peeling off the house but they ruined the roof which now needs to be cleaned somehow and painted. This would have also been a good example of how a paint "contractor" can get sued - except these guys were all hacks 

Looks great from a distance - and I even have a pic on my web site - just don't get too close :blink:


----------



## NEPS.US

was that Sev next the old guy?

same profile.


----------



## daArch

NEPS.US said:


> was that Sev next the old guy?
> 
> same profile.


OK, I confess. That's me (Chris N had it right) and Sev up on that lift. 

He tought me everthing I knou. I've been a hack wallpapererer an I wanted to prefect the art of hack painter two. I tink I got it nuw.


----------



## seversonspainting

These are definitely DIYers. Just look at the paint brush on the extension pole. WOW. I would hate to see paint mess after they got done.

No that's not me, I do way better work then that.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

Ok after further study I have detemined that severson is definately in this photo, the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Thomas Painting

Maybe the trim paint he is using is Duration ... which is self priming ... Long shot ... but possible.


----------



## daArch

Thomas Painting said:


> Maybe the trim paint he is using is Duration ... which is self priming ... Long shot ... but possible.


self washing, self scraping, self caulking, and self sanding too !


----------



## tsunamicontract

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Ok after further study I have detemined that severson is definately in this photo, the evidence is overwhelming.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::lol::lol::lol::lol:
some of your finest work there Homey


----------



## seversonspainting

Way to edit the picture.


----------



## mistcoat

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Ok after further study I have detemined that severson is definately in this photo, the evidence is overwhelming.


:laughing: Tears of laughter!!!

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## Formulator

OMG I KNOW! Only a total idiot would use Krylon! What a hack! :thumbup:




HomeGuardPaints said:


> Ok after further study I have detemined that severson is definately in this photo, the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

daArch said:


> self washing, self scraping, self caulking, and self sanding too !


LMFAO You were funnier back then. :lol:


----------



## daArch

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> LMFAO You were funnier back then. :lol:


only got so much material. That's why successful sit-coms change writing staffs every three years.

But seriously, WHAT'S with all the necro posts lately ? Have WE ALL run out of material ? :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone

daArch said:


> only got so much material. That's why successful sit-coms change writing staffs every three years.
> 
> But seriously, WHAT'S with all the necro posts lately ? Have WE ALL run out of material ? :thumbup:


Gone back to are roots! Seriously though those photos make me think of these reality do it yourself shows where recently the guest star is putting finishing touches on this old house makeover and she invited the neighborhood ladies over to help paint the room.They were rolling this way and that way and missing spots and when they showed the finish project it looked breathtaking.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

daArch said:


> But seriously, WHAT'S with all the necro posts lately ? Have WE ALL run out of material ? :thumbup:


Lol. Have you looked at Mr. Walsh priming the ceiling video. It's so bad the moderators allowed to posted twice.


----------



## mudbone

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. Have you looked at Mr. Walsh priming the ceiling video. It's so bad the moderators allowed to posted twice.


Looks to me like its been whiteWalshed!:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> only got so much material. That's why successful sit-coms change writing staffs every three years.
> 
> But seriously, WHAT'S with all the necro posts lately ? Have WE ALL run out of material ? :thumbup:


 
no, just this guy *RENT A PAINTER*


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

chrisn said:


> no, just this guy *RENT A PAINTER*


Chrisn please fill out this report if I hurt your feelings and submit to your admin.


----------



## TJ Paint

tsunamicontract said:


> I don't know about age as numbers but that guy looks kind of mangy. :whistling2:


What happened to this guy?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TJ Paint said:


> What happened to this guy?


I pretty sure Bill scared him away too. j/k


----------



## daArch

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I pretty sure Bill scared him away too. j/k


SCARED? I think I incited the crowd to tar and feather him out of town on a rail. And I *LIKED* Tsunami, so let that be a lesson to the rest of you







.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

daArch said:


> SCARED? I think I incited the crowd to tar and feather him out of town on a rail. And I LIKED Tsunami, so let that be a lesson to the rest of you .


What happened to him?


----------



## RCP

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What happened to him?


Last I heard, he was attending school here in Utah.


----------



## TJ Paint

RCP said:


> Last I heard, he was attending school here in Utah.


I c how it is. I ask, I get ignored. Rent asks, he gets an answer. 

Fck this place...

I'll b back tomorrow.


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> Last I heard, he was attending school here in Utah.


He never did make the trip to see your operation I take it?


----------



## RCP

Workaholic said:


> He never did make the trip to see your operation I take it?


Nope, his school is at the opposite side of the state. Would have been nice though!


----------



## BC_Painter

HEY

I've used that Kyrlon Fusion on my van bumpers!!

It worked great and is still holding up!!


----------



## BC_Painter

The source photo seemed a lot smaller, sorry


----------



## dyneser

Nice van bro, from 1 Astro owner to another. Granted yours may be slightly younger & fresher than mine!


----------



## BC_Painter

Thanks! It was a steal!!



dyneser said:


> Nice van bro, from 1 Astro owner to another. Granted yours may be slightly younger & fresher than mine!


----------



## Romanski

BC_Painter said:


> Thanks! It was a steal!!


Someone call 911


----------



## Darps

Good thing OSHA didn't catch this. I'm pretty sure that even the walking dead need to wear a harness on a lift.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch

BC_Painter said:


> Thanks! It was a steal!!


always hear good things about Astros. They still make them for the Great White North? They were discontinued in 2005 down here.


----------

